# 65 GTO pin stripe question



## Doug Manley (May 17, 2012)

On 65 GTO's can someone tell me if the original pinstripe was masked and sprayed or painted with a pinstripe brush. Thanks Doug


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Painted with a striping brush. There are some pretty nice photo's of Keith Seymore's original, 4800 mile '65 hardtop on the other forum (pyforumsonline). Car is black with a red pinstripe, all original. The stripes were all hand painted thru '67, from what I've been able to determine. I've owned a bunch of original paint GTO's and have seen dozens more in the wrecking yards over the years, and the stripes always have always been hand painted on the "original paint" cars. Repainted cars often had decals....


----------



## audennis (Jun 3, 2012)

I remember the pinstriping tool, a little wheeled gadget with an once bottle turned upside down and guided by the joint in the body


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

My 65 conv. is pained Blue Mist Slate which is the original color. Is the stripe burgandy?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Stripes came in three colors: black, ivory, and red.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was told all stripes in `65 were dealer installed and usually matched the interior color.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I respectfully disagree, Sir. I'm sure some were dealer installed, and some did match the interior color. But certainly not all. My Gold on gold '67 did not come with a gold pinstripe. And the Fontaine Blue on blue GTO's I've seen didn't come with a blue pinstripe. Black in both cases. There's a neat section of "The Big Little GTO Book" that has a GM plant worker describe the striping procedure in detail. Done by old guys, and by hand. And in only these three colors: Black, Ivory, and Red. Some colors, like Blue Charcoal, were "pinstripe delete" colors, though I saw a nice Blue Charcoal '65 Lemans with a red pinstripe and it looked great!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^Thanks for the info, will have to check that out. :cheers
I put a black stripe on my blue charcoal, I think it looks nice.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

still meaning to tape a red one on the tempest to see how it looks before having it hand striped, if i like i might do the rear drums red like the alum. factory ones and the "Pontiac and arrow" on the new alum valve covers in red.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I too was thinking of a red stripe on my burgundy '67 to go with the red brake drums and lug nut centers. More low key than the 'correct' ivory stripe for that color. I like the idea of a black stripe on a Blue Charcoal car.....subdued and low key, but an added detail. I really don't care for bright, wide, aftermarket type stripes on these early cars....I do think a red stripe on a blue or turqoise car looks killer....even looks great on a silver car! (with a red interior, of course)


----------

